# Real Estate Photo prices



## mike3767 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd like to get some input on what you guys think of what I'm going to charge real estate agents for taking photos of there listings.  Everyone I've talked to charges a flat rate.  Well, I like to think outside of the box, I'm going to charge by the square foot.  So here's my prices:

*up to 1,000 sq. ft.  $40
*1,001 sq. ft. to 2,000 sq. ft.  $50
*2,001 sq. ft. to 3,000 sq. ft.  $60
*3,001 sq. ft. to 4,000 sq. ft.  $70
*4,001 sq. ft. and above         $80

Additional Services (optional):
HDR Photos  $10
Night Photos $10

These rates will include some PP and all images will be put on a CD.  I live in Nebraska and most people are charging a flat rate of $75.  My real estate company that I work for also has pre made flyers, all I would have to do is copy and paste photos and write a description of the home.  Should I include this to make my stand out more from the competition.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 5, 2011)

$75????????:lmao:

How much do you make an hour at that rate? How long does it take you to photograph a house in a decent manner? How much time do you spend on post?


----------



## rub (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds way under priced. I charge $150 per hour. 1 hour minimum. Bigger houses take more time.  Don't forget Windex and a lint roller - they can save you SO much time.


----------



## Mecal (Mar 5, 2011)

flat rate pricing based on square footage is actually the norm.  From what I've seen it should be _at least _$150 for 3,000 or less sq. ft.


----------



## mike3767 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is one thing that's driving my low price, there is a company that charges $75 to do pictures and video.  I have used him in the past for my listings but after purchasing my camera, I quit using him. As for post production time, it will vary.  Our multiple listing service allows for 35 pics, most agents will use the 35 for larger homes, but for the smaller homes, the average is about 15 pics.


----------



## flea77 (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree, if they are for commercial use it is $175/hour.

Allan


----------



## Scatterbrained (Mar 5, 2011)

mike3767 said:


> Here is one thing that's driving my low price, there is a company that charges $75 to do pictures and video.  I have used him in the past for my listings but after purchasing my camera, I quit using him. As for post production time, it will vary.  Our multiple listing service allows for 35 pics, most agents will use the 35 for larger homes, but for the smaller homes, the average is about 15 pics.


 Either this person is doing it on the side or he simply won't last long.    I'd say usually between $150 - $600 depending on the home. At $150 a home I'd have to do at least 8 a week for it to be worthwhile.  Hell, $40 barely covers expenses to get to the house and back nowadays.


----------



## msuggs (May 4, 2011)

Those who Charge $99 are doing us all a disservice IMO. I know the market is tough, so there are variables there.

Also, show up expenses go get high quick if travel is involved at $4/gal for gas and if you drive an SUV. $50 would barely cover it. Plus if the house is occupied, you have to wait for the staging to be done. (Don't agree to shoot a house that's occupied unless it's staged). The end product will be bad and make your work look bad, regardless of how good you are. If it's empty, then OK. All you need is the code to get the key.

Depending on the market, prices will vary. Around here, it would be between $200-$400 to shoot a $2500 SF house.

As a beginner, and to drum up business, I would look at the $200 range, depending on size of the project.

Heck, my agent made close to $20,000 in two months from the house we sold and bought through him. 
A reputable, and successful realtor can afford it. Success breeds success.

If they say they can't...move on.


----------



## Monica78 (Jul 21, 2011)

How many charges paid real estate take the pictures ? Are they charges per hours or per cubic meter ? If other facilities provide the customer which rate is charged and what kind of facilities are provided?


----------

